#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > HALL OF SHAME  - FOTO'S >  >  opener

## MatthiasB

Hopelijk past dit hier maar dit is mijn shame, nog niet zo heel lang geleden een prachtige set neergezet met een prachtige afrokking en natuurlijk moet je letten op de afwerking van men kabelage  :Big Grin: . En dan nog men pronkstuk men oranje elec kabel van de aldi

i'm a shame (wel te verstaan dat ik heel low budget werk en dan spreken we dat ik dit zet voor 50 tot 100 euro, doe ik dit niet dan komt er wel een gastje met een boomblaster aan draven)

----------


## dj_lucv

Wat doet een eierdoos op de grond?  :Wink:

----------


## VERVALLEN

> citaat:_Geplaatst door dj_lucv_
> 
> Wat doet een eierdoos op de grond?



Mss de rook wat opvangen  :Big Grin: 


Eum ... en wat is er nou mis met deze foto?
Ik zie een PA'ke opgesteld met denon players, mackie versterker, ...
De hoofdzaak is al degelijk materiaal dus ... of was het defect materiaal?

----------


## DjFx

Volgens mij kon ie er zelf gaan zitten, in plaats van daaro een rookmachine neer te zetten, zie asbak  :Frown:

----------


## MatthiasB

Ik zeg altijd als ze het budget zo laag willen hebben wel ja dan verspil ik geen rol gaffa aan afrokken etc ....


twas da of een andere die met zen stereo set kwam spelen.


btw langs de zijkanten staan 2 jbl 4560 subjes met daarboven 2 mackie srm 450's

----------


## vasco

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DjFx_
> 
> Volgens mij kon ie er zelf gaan zitten, in plaats van daaro een rookmachine neer te zetten, zie asbak



Niet te snel oordelen. Misschien rookt hij wel niet (de asbak is namelijk leeg en schoon) maar is deze voor hem neergezet voor als hij misschien rookt door de organisatie  :Wink:

----------


## Mark-LED

> citaat:_Geplaatst door vasco_
> (de asbak is namelijk leeg en schoon)



Ik zie toch duidelijk sowieso 1 filtersigaret erin liggen  :Wink: 

//Edit : in de blauwe asbak links van de foto dan, de rechter is idd schoon, die zag ik later pas

----------


## MatthiasB

die zal dan juist uitgekuisd zijn want ik rook nog erger dan de koeltorens van Doel  :Wink:

----------


## driesmees

wat is dat oranje ding rechts op de tafel? een controller ofzo?

----------


## Dropsen

Ik zie ook danger hardcore team .. das lang geleden dat ik die gasten heb gehoord... maar wel lkkr  :Big Grin:

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door driesmees_
> wat is dat oranje ding rechts op de tafel? een controller ofzo?



Ziet eruit als een vage Kaoss-pad of zoiets [:0]

----------


## VERVALLEN

> citaat:_Geplaatst door driesmees_
> 
> wat is dat oranje ding rechts op de tafel? een controller ofzo?




Ik denk dat dit een speciaal effectendoosje is voor wat show te maken . :Big Grin:

----------


## MatthiasB

> citaat:wat is dat oranje ding rechts op de tafel? een controller ofzo?




das een soort groovebox zoals de dr202 die gebruikt men compaan ook veel bij van die feestjes. Is wel is leuk zo een effectje der tussen.

----------


## LichtNichtje

Van welk merk is die lichtsturing? [ :Stick Out Tongue: ] Zijn daar ook demo's van?? hahaha --&gt; grapje, is wel geestig da er nog van die bakken rondzwerven  :Big Grin:

----------


## MatthiasB

die bakken heb ik gered van de eewige ondergang. Clay packy goldenscans die 3 jaar in een vuile natte kelder lagen. Ik stak ze in de stroom en hup werkten nog perfect.

----------


## dj_mvandis

Volgensmij klopt de foto van de TS niet meer?
Zelfde naam, andere image?

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Volgensmij klopt de foto van de TS niet meer?
> Zelfde naam, andere image?



Tsja, we zijn ook 2 jaar verder.

----------


## dj_mvandis

> Tsja, we zijn ook 2 jaar verder.



Dat is waar, maar ziet er best apart uit, als je even door de hall of shame bladert  :Wink:

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> Dat is waar, maar ziet er best apart uit, als je even door de hall of shame bladert



Viel heel best mee...

Tafeltje met doekje ervoor, en voor de rest wat budget-pa spullen... Niets mis mee, alleen stond de rookdoos geloof ik op een eierdoos...


Groeten Hugo

----------


## dj_mvandis

> Viel heel best mee...
> 
> Tafeltje met doekje ervoor, en voor de rest wat budget-pa spullen... Niets mis mee, alleen stond de rookdoos geloof ik op een eierdoos...
> 
> 
> Groeten Hugo



Wat ik las, was de apparatuur best in orde, alleen staat er  (bij mij dan) een foto van een games forum, met msn ernaast...

----------


## vasco

Misschien is het alleen wel een goed idee van de TS of een moderator om deze afbeelding te verwijderen daar er best wat e-mailadressen open en bloot opstaan. Denk niet dat al zijn MSN-vrienden gelukkiger worden van spam.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Misschien is het alleen wel een goed idee van de TS of een moderator om deze afbeelding te verwijderen daar er best wat e-mailadressen open en bloot opstaan. Denk niet dat al zijn MSN-vrienden gelukkiger worden van spam.



staan in een jpeg, en dus onleesbaar voor de googles..

----------


## vasco

> staan in een jpeg, en dus onleesbaar voor de googles..



Dat dacht ik vroeger ook. Ze halen adressen tegenwoordig overal vandaan. Zelfs een adres opgeven als "adres at domein punt nl" maakt niks meer uit. Ook is er software die plaatjes kunnen scannen op tekst en deze weer kunnen omzetten naar karaters. Hoe het precies werkt weet ik niet maar een vriend van mij (systeembeheerder) heeft dit een keer laten zien en het is indrukwekkend om te zien wat er allemaal kan waarvan wij vermoeden dat het niet mogelijk is. Hij schijnt dit te gebruiken om spam die alleen met plaatjes binnen komen te kunnen scannen op de tekst in het plaatje en dit dan weer te gebruiken op hun mailservers om zo de spamdetectie te voeren.

----------


## DJ_matthias

> Dat dacht ik vroeger ook. Ze halen adressen tegenwoordig overal vandaan. Zelfs een adres opgeven als "adres at domein punt nl" maakt niks meer uit. Ook is er software die plaatjes kunnen scannen op tekst en deze weer kunnen omzetten naar karaters. Hoe het precies werkt weet ik niet maar een vriend van mij (systeembeheerder) heeft dit een keer laten zien en het is indrukwekkend om te zien wat er allemaal kan waarvan wij vermoeden dat het niet mogelijk is. Hij schijnt dit te gebruiken om spam die alleen met plaatjes binnen komen te kunnen scannen op de tekst in het plaatje en dit dan weer te gebruiken op hun mailservers om zo de spamdetectie te voeren.



OCR  :Wink:  Optical Character Recognition.

volgens mij wordt dit nog niet zo hard gebruikt door spamers/leechers, want op downloadsites zoals rapidshare moet je nog altijd eerst de tekst van een afbeelding ingeven in een tekstvak. dit om overmatig downloaden of platleggen van servers te voorkomen. En zolang ze deze tekstjes nog altijd in een afbeelding zetten, zullen ze nog wel niet veel met die OCR technieken in contact komen.

tot zover de technische uitleg  :Stick Out Tongue:  

back OT

----------


## dj_mvandis

is de TS hier niet meer zelf aanwezig? Laat die hem dan zelf ff verwijderen zou ik zeggen :P

----------


## som

> OCR  Optical Character Recognition.
> 
> volgens mij wordt dit nog niet zo hard gebruikt door spamers/leechers, want op downloadsites zoals rapidshare moet je nog altijd eerst de tekst van een afbeelding ingeven in een tekstvak. dit om overmatig downloaden of platleggen van servers te voorkomen. En zolang ze deze tekstjes nog altijd in een afbeelding zetten, zullen ze nog wel niet veel met die OCR technieken in contact komen.
> 
> tot zover de technische uitleg  
> 
> back OT



ocr werkt best al wel goed hoor, toevallig heb ik gister nog een oude manual van een haidenhain plc gedownload,deze was ingescand maar de tekst was wel selecteerbaar.
hier ging het dus wel om tekst, de afbeeldingen om ergens in te mogen bestaan vaak uit een aantal dots die elkaar net niet raken.

----------


## vasco

> is de TS hier niet meer zelf aanwezig? Laat die hem dan zelf ff verwijderen zou ik zeggen :P



Ik heb de TS via zijn profiel al op de hoogte gebracht per e-mail.
Hij is niet meer hier geweest (aangemeld in elk geval) sinds 20-09-2005.

----------


## beyma

En anders kunnen we vast wel wat van z'n vrienden toevoegen op MSN om hem te bereiken  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Hoe komt iemand trouwens aan ruim 1300 e-mails ?!  :EEK!:

----------


## MatthiasVB

Hahaha lol

Dat was dus mijn post van ettelijke tijd geleden, ik wist totaal niet meer dat deze thread ging bezicht worden en de links en naam van "rommeltje.JPG" was al lang veranderd.

Ik heb deze nu pas verwijderd omdat ik nu pas weet heb van dit alles  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Mijn naam is trouwens een klein beetje veranderd omdat m'n oude account niet meer wou werken.

En hoe ik aan al die mail kom? Heel simpel: M'n hotmail adres is enkel voor MSN en voor de rest kijk ik niet om naar wat erin staat dus mensen die me langs die weg wouden bereiken maar dan per e-mail, sorry maar die is nooit gelezen geweest.

Heb me pas kortelings weer ingeschreven en heb dit pas nu gezien. 


Ik zal ondertussen proberen de originele foto's te vinden. In afwachting van die zal ik deze zetten: 

http://users.telenet.be/petez/pispottenfestival/DSC02794.jpg

rest van de pics: Index of /petez/pispottenfestival


Gratis iets dat ik gedaan heb voor daklozen in Brussel die langs deze weg vroegen aan de stad om een paar gratis toiletten te plaatsen. Vandaar, dat het er niet echt uitziet. Het belangrijkste was dat het goed klonk  :Wink:

----------

